# Pauvres livres...



## kull (21 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous,

j'ai actuellement peur pour mes livres. Avec la multiplication de ces tablettes je crains bien de voir la fin du support papier, la disparition de bibliothèques personnelles et de numérisation des données. Cela me semble regrettable, quoi de mieux que le bon vieux livre. C'est ainsi, cependant j'espère que ce support va continuer à vivre et faire rêver les gens.

En outre je me pose la question de l'avenir de mes ouvrages. La premiére des idées qui m'est venue en tête est de numériser mes livres, mais vu la médiocrité des logiciels tels que prizmo le recours à un professionnel est il faisable financièrement?

Ensuite je me suis peut être dis qu'il fallait revendre mes livres sur internet ( Livre O, Amazon, PriceMinister, Abebooks...) mais bon cela me ferait mal au coeur pour certain livres mais me permettrai de faire quelques bonnes affaires.

Que me conseillez vous?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (21 Avril 2010)

C'est sur, hériter de 1 go de livres numérisés c'est tellement mieux que d'avoir une bibliothèque marquée par l'âge, un truc authentique quoi. :sleep:


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir

Mon avis personnel est que le livre papier n'est pas encore près de disparaître, et qu'en qui ce concerne ceux qu'on a déjà, il ne tient qu'à nous de les conserver.

C'est en effet le support qui offre actuellement, et de loin, la plus grande pérennité. Il se conserve longtemps (bien plus que la vie d'un homme si l'on en prend soin) et reste insensible aux évolutions technologiques et commerciales. Son utilisation ne nécessite pas de source d'énergie (hormis une source lumineuse) et n'est pas liée à la possession et au bon fonctionnement d'un appareil spécifique.

En comparaison, un ouvrage numérique ne dure que le temps où le logiciel qui sait interpréter son format est disponible, où son support de stockage est en bon état, et où l'appareil capable de lire ce dernier n'est pas en panne ou reste disponible sur le marché... c'est-à-dire finalement peu de temps.


En ce qui me concerne, parmi les nombreux ouvrages et documents numériques que j'emmagasine depuis trente ans, bien peu ont survécu jusque maintenant. Je n'ai plus d'appareil pour lire les supports les plus anciens (bandes, disquettes 8" et 5"1/4, disques durs ST-506 et ESDI), et parmi les supports plus récents (disquettes 3"1/2, disques durs IDE, CD, DVD) nombreux sont ceux dont toute ou partie du contenu a été endommagé, ou pour lesquels je ne dispose plus de logiciel pour lire leur format spécifique, ce qui représente globalement une perte d'informations inestimables.


Toutefois, si l'on excepte les besoins de haute disponibilité et de conservation sur le long terme, la numérisation d'ouvrages et de documents peut être intéressante à plusieurs titres. D'une manière générale, elle permet le stockage d'un volume conséquent d'informations sur des dispositifs de faible dimension qui le rendent facilement transportable. Elle en autorise également la duplication, l'impression et la transmission à distance avec une grande facilité. Ceci concerne tant les documents scannérisés (stockés sous forme d'images) que ceux retranscrits sous forme de texte. Ces derniers permettent de plus d'effectuer des traitements informatiques tels que l'édition, le classement et la recherche de contenus.

La scannérisation et la retranscription sous forme de texte coûte en temps et en argent, et n'est envisageable que pour certains usages sur le court et le moyen terme. Il faut donc réfléchir avant tout à ses moyens et à ses besoins réels avant de se lancer dans cette voie.

Mais quoi qu'il en soit , le meilleur conseil que je pourrait donner, c'est de *garder ses livres papier*.


----------



## clagir (21 Avril 2010)

Je suis de l'avis de "Pascal". On ne pourra jamais remplacé le vrai livre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2010)

Idem.

@ kull

Garde tes livres en version papier et ne t'embête pas à essayer de les numériser.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2010)

kull a dit:


> Que me conseillez vous?


1- de dormir tranquille
2- regarder les cotes de livres anciens

3-prendre soin de ta bibliotheque actuelle pour TON plaisir
(  biblio de livres, ces machins  en ce materiau bizarre appelé papier) 
eventuellement  en relisant les pages d'auteurs aimant les bibliotheques de livres
 de Montaigne à Perez Reverte en passant par J.L. Borges, ex bibliothecaire et qui même devenu aveugle adorait les livres, adorer à prendre dans tous les sens du terme 

--

( au fait qu'est ce que ca fout dans cette section?  tu parles pas de biblio...itunes
ca repartira sans doute ailleurs)


----------



## fredintosh (23 Avril 2010)

kull a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> j'ai actuellement peur pour mes livres. Avec la multiplication de ces tablettes je crains bien de voir la fin du support papier, la disparition de bibliothèques personnelles et de numérisation des données. Cela me semble regrettable, quoi de mieux que le bon vieux livre. C'est ainsi, cependant j'espère que ce support va continuer à vivre et faire rêver les gens.
> 
> ...


Tu dis tout et son contraire. 

Tu t'inquiètes de la disparition des vrais livres papier à cause de l'iPad, et en même temps, tu songes à revendre les tiens après les avoir numérisés... :mouais:

Ce n'est pas parce que l'iPad sort que tu es obligé de te séparer de tes bouquins ou qu'ils vont subitement se détériorer...

A mon avis, la transition vers le tout numérique n'est pas pour demain, même si cela arrivera peut-être un jour (dans 20 ans ? dans 50 ans ?).


----------



## Le docteur (23 Avril 2010)

C'est une blague ???


----------



## Dagui (25 Avril 2010)

Quand il y a eu la radio, on a crié C'EST LA MORT DU LIVRE ! Quand il y a eu la TV on a re-crié C'EST LA MORT DU LIVRE... ET DE LA RADIO ! Quand internet est arrivé on a hurlé tel des Munch paniqués C'EST LA MORT DU LIVRE... (mort 2 fois déjà, où a-t-il trouvé des points de vie ?) DE LA RADIO ET DE LA TV ! Et aujourd'hui, avec les eReaders et autres tablettes multimédias, on re-crie à la mort de ce support millénaire. Je dirais, pour ne pas citer une pensée célèbre "rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée, tout se transforme".

Et je pense qu'il faut arrêter de voir le monde à 2 vitesse, un nouveau produit en "tue" un autre. Mais voir ça en terme de complémentarité. Pensez au mélange des cultures, je pense qu'en terme de médias c'est un peu le même principe. Et je ne pense pas qu'on trouvera de si tôt un matériaux/objet technologique qui ai les propriétés et avantages (et plus tant qu'à faire) du papier.

Et rien que pour le plaisir de contempler sa bibliothèque de livres, je te conseil de les garder. Je découvre que je peux lire des BD avec plaisir sur mon iPad, mais ça ne m'empêche pas d'en emprunter toujours plus à la Médiathèque, et d'en acheter aussi.


----------



## Pouasson (25 Avril 2010)

Faudrait que je me prévois 5 ou 6 mois de congés, histoire de numériser les 6000 BD de ma collec'...  

Heureusement que le numérique n'arrive pas à tout remplacer...


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Faudrait que je me prévois 5 ou 6 mois de congés, histoire de numériser les 6000 BD de ma collec'



Tu en as pour bien plus de 6 mois à mon avis 

SI je compte 3 minutes par page à numériser, si tu fais ça 8 heures par jour, dimanche compris, tu en as pour 4 ans et demi 

Sans compter le temps que tu vas passer à relire tes BD que tu avais oubliées 

Bon courage.


----------



## Pouasson (25 Avril 2010)

Le temps était indiqué au pif, pas le nombre de BD par contre...  

Effectivement, ça me prendrait du temps.. si jamais iPad il y a dans mon matos, je pense que je numériserai à l'envie, sinon, c'est infaisable je pense (déjà que classer tout ça dans un truc genre Delicious Library c'est lonnnng...).


'fin amha, tout ça pour dire que les livres, et donc BD, comics, mangas et Cie, ont encore de beaux jours devant eux.


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2010)

Un coup d'il à ma base de données BookPedia :





Bon... je suis mal, quand je pense que j'ai mis une année à numériser un pauvre manuel scolaire (mais c'est vrai que je le fais à temps perdu)


----------



## Pouasson (25 Avril 2010)

Y'en a qu'ont essayé iBédé (plug pour Bookpedia)?


----------



## Le docteur (29 Avril 2010)

Pas testé, mais dans la mesure où ça dépend d'un abonnement et que je trouve que ce détail n'est pas nécessairement explicite sur le site....
Après un an il faut repayer.


----------



## Pouasson (30 Avril 2010)

Bein, c'est une licence annuelle, oui, issue de BDGest, la référence sur Windows. Je l'utilisais sur le vieux PC pour gérer la collec', j'avais abandonné parce que je ne voyais pas d'adaptations OS X depuis. Et je viens de redécouvrir ce logiciel... si y'a des passionnés, MP..


----------



## Le docteur (30 Avril 2010)

Je n'ai rien contre l'abonnement à BDGest. 
Mais j'aurais aimé que ce soit plus clairement dit lorsqu'on achète iBD.
Maintenant ça n'entame en rien la qualité de BDGest...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2010)

iPad : quel pourrait être l'impact sur les livres ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2010)

L'auteur du fil a disparu.
Autant dire qu'il manque kull dans un coin.


----------

